# Amazon "LIKE" button - COMBINED thread



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Joseph started a thread called:	
"Did you noticed the new "like" button on your Amazon book page?" where he asked if we should start a thread for "LIKE" buttons similar to the author tag exchange thread.

Because it seems AMAZON (& B&N BTW) weights their suggestions to readers partly based on these buttons, here goes.

Please click on the LIKE button at the top of my book pages & I'll check back in & do the same for anyone else who wants same.

Sound like a plan?

Thanks so much!
LB


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm in.  My books are linked below.  Thanks!


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Gotcha AaronP.
This is way easier than tagging.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Im in. Thanks.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Are you actually going to fully use the buttons as intended? by sharing Via FB, Twitter, etc? hover your mouse over the like button and you get the dropdown box with the options. Promote each other?


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Are you actually going to fully use the buttons as intended? by sharing Via FB, Twitter, etc? hover your mouse over the like button and you get the dropdown box with the options. Promote each other?


I forgot about that. GREAT suggestion!
I'll backtrack & try that too.
Thanks BT

p.s. just tried that. It works but all it shows on FB is the amazon.com link. No pic & nothing to tell you what on amazon you're pointing to. Whether everyone wants amazon.com links all over their FB page & Twitter account is up to all the "LINK" clickers I guess.


----------



## Rose Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

All right, I'm in, too! I just liked everybody above me on the list and would appreciate the favor in return.


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

"LIKED" Char & Rose.

Rose: I think (but it's not totally clear) that amazon uses these "LIKES" as a marketing tool to suggest liked items to others who look at or buy similar items. The more "LIKES" you have the more times they suggest it maybe?

I think.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Cool, I got everybody.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

LB Gschwandtner said:


> I forgot about that. GREAT suggestion!
> I'll backtrack & try that too.
> Thanks BT
> 
> p.s. just tried that. It works but all it shows on FB is the amazon.com link. No pic & nothing to tell you what on amazon you're pointing to. Whether everyone wants amazon.com links all over their FB page & Twitter account is up to all the "LINK" clickers I guess.


It worked correctly for me, I put up one or two books a day. Always get the cover and the blurb.

This is what showed up on my FB yesterday when I clicked the "like" button and the fb icon:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

I got you,Thundergoeff. The cover for _As I Lay Dying_ is an awesome, lonesome looking thing. I like it.


----------



## Joseph Rhea (Nov 9, 2009)

Since I'm the Joseph mentioned in the OP, of course I'm in 
Thanks for getting this going, LB, since my thread sort of faded away...

Here are my two pages, and I'll "like" anyone who "likes" me: 
Cyberdrome Kindle
Cyberdrome paperback

A reminder to everyone that you need to be logged into Amazon in order to "like" a book.
If you are logged in, the "like" button will change permanently to "liked". 
Dummo me--I shot through clicking all the books above before realizing that fact--corrected now!


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

This is fun.  Tweeting those which might appeal to my followers as I go along...


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey, cool!  'Liking' you all this morning.  What a great idea


----------



## fluffygood (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok, I will join too.

thanks


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> It worked correctly for me, I put up one or two books a day. Always get the cover and the blurb.
> 
> This is what showed up on my FB yesterday when I clicked the "like" button and the fb icon:


Huh BT. It DID work this time. I don't know what happened the first time I clicked on the FB link but ... the mysteries of cyberworld.

Anyhoozles, I "LIKED" everything by everyone on the thread so far.

Please LIKE me back.

This is fun.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Great idea!  I just LIKED everyone here so far.

Karen


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah I decided to make lemonade instead of just being sour.


----------



## stepartdesigns (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm in.  I will check everyone's book pages.  

Katrina


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Michael Yu said:


> Ok, I will join too.
> 
> thanks


"LIKED" everyone so far & Michael Yu who does your covers? They are so cute!


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Okay, why not? Count me in.  

I've clicked Like for all the books so far.


----------



## Die$el (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll join...


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Excellent idea, I will join.
I hope it makes a difference , I have been thinking that readers actually click the like button now instead of leaving reviews.
I have liked everyone in the list above me.
Is it best to check back daily for new postings or are you thinking of making a list to post weekly?


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

seventhspell said:


> Excellent idea, I will join.
> I hope it makes a difference , I have been thinking that readers actually click the like button now instead of leaving reviews.
> I have liked everyone in the list above me.
> Is it best to check back daily for new postings or are you thinking of making a list to post weekly?


I'm liking these "LIKES."

I guess people will just check in and make their own lists of what they've "LIKED" the way they do on the author TAG thread. And then "LIKE" books back.

BTW Die$el & Rhynedahll your links go to the paperback versions of your books. Is that what you wanted "LIKED?" Because I don't think the same (# of) likes show up in both Kindle & print versions.

Just fyi.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

LB Gschwandtner said:


> I'm liking these "LIKES."
> 
> I guess people will just check in and make their own lists of what they've "LIKED" the way they do on the author TAG thread. And then "LIKE" books back.
> 
> ...


Actually, only one of my links is a paperback version and I also have the link to the kindle version in my sig.


----------



## Keira Lea (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm in, too. I'm working down the list now. Thanks!


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Rhynedahll said:


> Actually, only one of my links is a paperback version and I also have the link to the kindle version in my sig.


Oh right. i got confused. sorry.


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

I just went through and liked everyone above me. I agree, that was fun! Just be careful though, if you're also cross-posting to FB that you don't bombard all your friends with a bunch of posts all at once. I'm going to go back through over the next few days and cross-post my likes to my FB page.

Please like me back! Thanks!!


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm up for some "Liking" and "Tagging" tonight. I'll be playing in both threads. My books are in my siggy. =) Please like me.


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm in! Doing a few every day on on my FB and going down the line with the tweeting tonight! Grabbing a cold on and sitting back and tweeting away! Great idea! =)


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I have no idea if this 'like'ing thing is what did this today, but Daughter of Time hit a new high (low) in ranking of #933 this evening, with 16 likes, where before I had 3.  I'd love to credit this thread!  So thank you!  I've gone back and liked all those above me to share the joy


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

aaronpolson said:


> This is fun. Tweeting those which might appeal to my followers as I go along...


This makes sense -- to tweet & FB the ones your followers or friends might like too rather than bombarding your FB page.

@ Sarah: that is great. If the LIKE buttons have an effect on rankings then I'm all for them. Which was my original concern that someone else here echoed, i.e. the LIKES seem to have decreased the good reviews even as more people hit LIKE. Leaving only negative reviewers to post.

Sadly I don't see any change in book rankings because of the LIKES. But I hope I'm mistaken.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Good morning!

I've hit Like on everything since my last post.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Karen Fenech said:


> Please include my books. I'm catching up with everyone here now. Thanks so much.
> 
> Karen


Done.

One note for everyone: Apparently, Likes are used by Amazon in the Recommendation process. If you don't want all of these various likes to be reflected in your Recommendations, then go to your Likes and click the box that says "Don't use for recommendations" for each item that is outside your preferred reading list.


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm in, heading back on this morning's 'like' mission for everybody above  

UPDATE: I've now liked everybody's books above and will check back on this thread for new folks.


----------



## JD Rhoades (Feb 18, 2011)

Sure, why not? I just Liked everyone in the thread so far.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Just Liked:

J. D. Rhoades
Todd Russell


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

LIKED all new ones since my last visit.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, 
I have just liked the newcomers to the thread since i joined yesterday, so in other words, liked everyone now above this post


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

I am in, but I think it would be most effective if we only "like" books that anyone who follows us on facebook or twitter would actually buy. I figure that if I just like everyone randomly everyone on my pages will start to ignore the posts and then anything I hit the "like" button on would not get any real promotion out of it.Maybe I am wrong, it is just the way I see it.


----------



## George Everyman (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm in and working from the beginning. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Maybe I'm the only one who disagrees with this... I would think that it would only be a good idea to "Like" a book that you've read and would recommend to your friends/followers.  If you just randomly like every book you see out here on KB, it's not really a recommendation of something you enjoyed reading, but just recommending self-published books as a whole.  If your friends try out a book you've liked and it's terrible (yes, there are terrible books out there), they're going to ignore your likes.  Just my 2 cents.  I think it's a nice function and great you guys are supporting each other, but I don't think this is the purpose of this "feature".


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Travis haselton said:


> I am in, but I think it would be most effective if we only "like" books that anyone who follows us on facebook or twitter would actually buy. I figure that if I just like everyone randomly everyone on my pages will start to ignore the posts and then anything I hit the "like" button on would not get any real promotion out of it.Maybe I am wrong, it is just the way I see it.


Likes, as I understand them, are not automatically Tweeted or passed to FB, so you can Like everything and only pass only the Likes that you like, if you so chose.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Emily King said:


> Maybe I'm the only one who disagrees with this... I would think that it would only be a good idea to "Like" a book that you've read and would recommend to your friends/followers. If you just randomly like every book you see out here on KB, it's not really a recommendation of something you enjoyed reading, but just recommending self-published books as a whole. If your friends try out a book you've liked and it's terrible (yes, there are terrible books out there), they're going to ignore your likes. Just my 2 cents. I think it's a nice function and great you guys are supporting each other, but I don't think this is the purpose of this "feature".


The purpose of increasing the Like count would not be to recommend the book to friends, but rather to raise its profile in the labyrinthine Amazon search algorithms (if it actually has any affect at all.)

Passing the Like on is a separate feature and should of course be considered entirely optional.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Rhynedahll said:


> The purpose of increasing the Like count would not be to recommend the book to friends, but rather to raise its profile in the labyrinthine Amazon search algorithms (if it actually has any affect at all.)
> 
> Passing the Like on is a separate feature and should of course be considered entirely optional.


Oh... I completely misunderstood how the like button on Amazon worked. I thought it automatically posted it on your profile. This does make sense then. Still for me, I would only like the ones I actually like rather than automatically clicking. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Rhynedahll said:


> The purpose of increasing the Like count would not be to recommend the book to friends, but rather to raise its profile in the labyrinthine Amazon search algorithms (if it actually has any affect at all.)
> 
> Passing the Like on is a separate feature and should of course be considered entirely optional.


Thanks for clarifying. I'll have to go back and look at the "like" share options. That way I can share some with FB. But it will have to be like one or two a day max. Otherwise, it becomes spamming.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

So, this is going to be 'like' the tagging thread, where authors tag each others books, whether or not they read it, just to raise the count and influence readers to buy a book because it looks like many people have tagged it or in this case, "Liked" it?


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm in.

Much easier than tagging. And the idea of sharing is awesome! I won't do them ALL at once so I don't overwhelm my followers. Just three or so at a time then wait a few hours. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Michelle Muto said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Much easier than tagging. And the idea of sharing is awesome! I won't do them ALL at once so I don't overwhelm my followers. Just three or so at a time then wait a few hours. Rinse, repeat.


does that system cover the gray?

All caught up & LIKED BTW


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll give it a go too!


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

intinst said:


> So, this is going to be 'like' the tagging thread, where authors tag each others books, whether or not they read it, just to raise the count and influence readers to buy a book because it looks like many people have tagged it or in this case, "Liked" it?


Yes exactly. Just like tagging.

If anyone WANTS to share on FB or Twitter that's a separate function & you have to click on those in addition to the LIKE button.

Someone else pointed out that you can also go in & tell Amazon not to include you in these as "suggestions" -- it's somewhere earlier in the thread.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think that tagging is ethical the way it is used, either.


----------



## Arial Burnz (Apr 13, 2011)

COUNT ME IN!  I'm going on a liking spree right now. My links are below.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi, folks!

I have Liked all books by all posters expressing an interest in begin Liked since my last post.

Once again, the only obvious effect of Likes is in its stated contribution to the Recommendations that Amazon makes to the individual that Liked an item. Likes do not signify, as far as Amazon is concerned, that a person purchased an item. Purchases are tracked as a separate category.  Thus, questions of whether Liking is ethical or not are misguided.

For example, I like 1955 Chevrolet Bel-Aire 4 door sedans. I do not own one and could not purchase one. However, if I told Amazon that I liked them, then their algorithm would suggest related products and books, such as a manual.

It seems likely that Amazon uses Like data in other ways, but exactly what those are is probably going to remain their secret.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Intinist - what I hope will happen is that it just helps my book stand out. I still prefer that people actually read the description and download the sample before buying. It's what I do, regardless of how many stars, reviews, tweets or Likes a book has. A great cover and description will usually get me to download the sample. From there, it's the story and the writing that gets me to buy.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like I'm still caught up this morning!


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay, I'm in too.

My book is in my signature. Thanks!


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Caught up again.


----------



## George Everyman (Feb 11, 2011)

I just caught up, almost, with liking all the people listed.

And thanks for all your likes too.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Okay, everybody is "liked." Will check back later.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you for everyone who has LIKED my books so far.  I'm caught up now with everyone here.


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

Count me in. I start liking right away.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Liked up.


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

All caught up.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

Getting caught up after a busy weekend (one son's first communion and the other's 5th birthday).

Liked!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Late to the party as usual, but I'm in.  

All caught up except for TLH. I don't see a link to his novels.

Mine are in my sig and 'likes' much appreciated.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello again, 
Have just caught up with new posters for the like button since my last post.
Including the ones whose book links are in tiny writing at the bottom of their post 
So thanks for those who will have 'liked' my books so far.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Late to the party as usual, but I'm in.
> 
> All caught up except for TLH. I don't see a link to his novels.
> 
> Mine are in my sig and 'likes' much appreciated.


Liked.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

All caught up again. Thanks for the likes everyone.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Still caught up this morning!


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

Okay, I'm going on record here to say that this is one of those moral / ethical quagmires that should be avoided.

It's one thing to tag a book. You're giving information about the book so that it's easier to find on Amazon. It's a good way to raise a books profile whether you've read the book or not.

When you hit the like button, it's a different story. If you're going to like the book, you should actually like the book. If you haven't read the book, how do you know you like it? You're going on record to say that you like a book. Are you giving an honest opinion to those who follow you on twitter, facebook or whatever?

Someone said you're using the feature to raise the profile of a book but you're also making a statement when you click that button. Sure, you might raise its profile but what happens when a friend or follower asks you, what did you like about the book? Are you doing a service to anyone but yourself and your fellow author? Are you sacrificing your credibility for sales?

We're professionals or we want to be, that means we have to maintain standards and a sense of ethics. As you can tell, I think this is over the line.

Course, your mileage might vary. If you have no problem doing this, then carry on but keep in mind a thread like this could come back to haunt you.

EDIT: I know your likes aren't automatically passed on to facebook and twitter but you're still going on record as liking something to artificially boost it's count. It's akin to stuffing a ballet box. Keep in mind, Amazon might be planning to add a feature to show who liked a product. You can see who tagged products so it's not a stretch.


----------



## Chris L (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay, I've clicked everyone in this thread. Interesting thing though - those who posted first have the most 'Likes' whereas later ones have less. Now can I ask a favour, after you've clicked my book cover it will take you to Amazon.com, so can I ask you to like me on Amazon.co.uk as well. Here is the link http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004RCWYQK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0PPYM24AECVDS2HB6JR5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294 Seems fair as lots of you have several books and so far I've only got the one up to Kindle. Thanks a lot.
Chris L.


----------



## Mehryinett (Feb 19, 2011)

Great idea for a thread - count me in!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Count me in, please. I'll get started liking right away.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I've liked all the books as far as and including, Joseph Rhea's on the first page. Every author also got at least one tweet or share on my FB author page. So I don't overwhelm people, I'll come back later and do some more.


----------



## Tara Shuler (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd appreciate a "like" for my second book, which just came out last night:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTPH3S

Thanks! I'm going to go back and like everyone who's posted since I did last.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

Catching up on Monday morning...

Thanks for the "likes"!


----------



## George Everyman (Feb 11, 2011)

Pretty much caught up, and thanks for those who are liking my book.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

kyrin said:


> Okay, I'm going on record here to say that this is one of those moral / ethical quagmires that should be avoided.
> 
> It's one thing to tag a book. You're giving information about the book so that it's easier to find on Amazon. It's a good way to raise a books profile whether you've read the book or not.
> 
> ...


THIS. I'm sorry, I know it won't be a popular view, but as a reader, this is not something I would appreciate.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

kyrin said:


> Okay, I'm going on record here to say that this is one of those moral / ethical quagmires that should be avoided.
> 
> It's one thing to tag a book. You're giving information about the book so that it's easier to find on Amazon. It's a good way to raise a books profile whether you've read the book or not.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, this is not actually the place to debate this issue, since it is clear from the opening post that this thread is for those who want to participate in the exchange.

However, I feel obliged to respond.

If you feel that you have a personal ethical question concerning likes, then of course, do not participate. Calling into question the personal ethics of any person who does chose to participate is not really something that any of us have a right to do. Ethical codes are and always have been an individual right, not something that may be assigned to others.

A Like is not a review, an outright promotion, a graduated endorsement, or a even an enthusiastic suggestion. A Like is a simple, single word declaration, not a pronouncement from on high.

If a person chooses to pass on their Likes to their friends, then I have the fullest faith and confidence that these will be items that follow their own personal interests. I, for instance, do not expect and would not ask anyone to pass on their Likes of my books unless they truly found their descriptions interesting.

The primary public use of Likes by Amazon is in the determination of Recommendation lists for individual customers. Amazon tracks purchases and Likes as two different categories and thus does not assume that a customer will purchase only those things that they have Liked. Therefore, no one should assume the two are fundamentally linked.

Amazon, it is clear, views Likes as simply an expression of personal taste.

And, as far as I am concerned, my personal taste is purely my own affair.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh, BTW, Like everyone's books since my last Like post.


----------



## LB Gschwandtner (Jun 21, 2010)

Rhynedahll said:


> In my opinion, this is not actually the place to debate this issue, since it is clear from the opening post that this thread is for those who want to participate in the exchange.
> 
> However, I feel obliged to respond.
> 
> ...


Rhynedahll makes good points.

I feel bad that a few people are taking this thread in a negative way. The intention was not to do anything questionable.

We Indies are at a HUGE disadvantage in the marketplace where trad pubs can buy all sorts of placement that affects their books' visibility & sales. This thread was/is simply a way to get more book buyers to CONSIDER a book.

Personally I LIKE Indies for their spunk and courage and willingness to stick their necks out with no traditional backing. What could be more American except of course apple pie, which I LIKE but never eat.

BTW I LIKED everyone so far.


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

Rhynedahll said:


> In my opinion, this is not actually the place to debate this issue, since it is clear from the opening post that this thread is for those who want to participate in the exchange.
> 
> However, I feel obliged to respond.
> 
> ...


Actually, it's my right to state an opinion. This thread is the perfect place to state that opinion because it is directed at those who think it is a good idea. There was a thread offering to swap reviews and other questionable things. Concerns were brought up. Opinions were stated. If you don't want to hear an opinion about your activities then making them known on a public forum where readers and your fellow authors can see them is not in your best interests.

The "Like" system as it was intended to be used by Amazon was not instituted so authors could boost their books profile by having them like each others books. You see it as a matter of personal taste that is your own personal affair but you're wrong. Credibility is more important than a few extra sales or an artificial boost in profile. What if readers who frequent Amazon read this thread and start spreading the word? It compromises the whole system so that it loses credibility and usefulness to you and your fellow authors.

You're right a "like" is not a review but because it is called "Liked" the average user at Amazon might assume that because 50 people clicked like for a book those 50 people actually like the book. The fact that you don't actually like the book or know that you do because you haven't read the book is an issue because it compromises the integrity of the system as much as a phony review compromises the review system.

As I said, do as you wish but there are already threads in the Amazon forum voicing concern over this sort of thing. This is a good way to get some very bad press and could hurt you in the long run if a majority of readers find this practice to be shady.


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

LB Gschwandtner said:


> Rhynedahll makes good points.
> 
> I feel bad that a few people are taking this thread in a negative way. The intention was not to do anything questionable.
> 
> ...


The intention might not be to do anything questionable but you have to look at it from the reader and buyer's point of view.

As a reader, if I see X number of people Like a book, I might assume those people actually read the book and liked it. If I were to find out that authors were using the system as a means to boost their sales and visibility, I would lose faith in the system. Some readers might complain to Amazon. Others will not buy the books of those authors they found doing so (which also happens in the case of phony reviews). Even worse, they could start a thread on the Amazon forums to publicly flog those they think are gaming the system.

I'm all supporting my fellow authors (indie, traditional, amateur, etc) but some things shouldn't be done. It's why I mentioned professional standards before. This sort of thing is why a lot of traditional authors have a low opinion of indies. They feel like most of us would do anything to sell our books.

If something might be questionable, it usually is especially when several readers voice their opinions about how this thing turns them off.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

kyrin, I completely agree with you... and I also support a lot of self-published authors and have bought a lot of their books (more than traditionally published purchases).  I just don't think blindly liking books is the answer to promoting self-pubbed authors.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm going to throw in my two cents, as well.  I think "liking" a book that you haven't read is dishonest.  The term "like" has the connotation that you have experience the item / establishment / person in question.  How else would you like them?  Think about it.  If you're talking to a friend and they mention Movie A, and you ask them if they liked it.... if they say yes, your assumption is that they've seen it, correct?  If they haven't seen it, you'd expect a response more in line with "I don't know.  I haven't seen it yet, but the trailer sure looks cool!"

Sorry.  I'm not in the camp of boycotting "likers" but I can tell you that when a similar thread came up a month or so ago SEVERAL readers said they would be boycotting authors participating in indiscriminate liking.  Some people also frown upon the tagging thread.  I personally don't, because I see tagging as classification, but the liking thing is a horse of a different color.

Food for thought.


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

Alrighty, I'll go like everyone else! Please LIKE ROMANCE NOVEL.
FLABIO will be so happy!

http://www.amazon.com/Romance-Novel-ebook/dp/B004UMOWWQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1304361244&sr=8-1

Thanks!!!
PJ


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

kyrin said:


> Actually, it's my right to state an opinion. This thread is the perfect place to state that opinion because it is directed at those who think it is a good idea. There was a thread offering to swap reviews and other questionable things. Concerns were brought up. Opinions were stated. If you don't want to hear an opinion about your activities then making them known on a public forum where readers and your fellow authors can see them is not in your best interests.
> 
> The "Like" system as it was intended to be used by Amazon was not instituted so authors could boost their books profile by having them like each others books. You see it as a matter of personal taste that is your own personal affair but you're wrong. Credibility is more important than a few extra sales or an artificial boost in profile. What if readers who frequent Amazon read this thread and start spreading the word? It compromises the whole system so that it loses credibility and usefulness to you and your fellow authors.
> 
> ...


You're not simply trying to express an opinion. You're trying to obstruct.

You need to let adults be adults and make their own decisions. I respect your right to make yours. Respect my right to make mine.

We will continue to disagree on this issue and there is no further point in discussion.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Pretty sure obstruction would mean reporting the thread, or starting a hoo-ha on Amazon, or similar.  Saying what he thinks, in this thread, without taking further action - pretty sure that's the definition of opinion giving, not obstruction.

PS:  Romance Novel looks hilarious


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am with Kyrin, Arkali and others here. But hey, I am just a little ol reader around here . I think its tacky and from what I understand the description of the like it is meant to adjust your _own_ recommendation as a customer.

I am one of those that also finds the mass mob tagging tacky. I mean one one hand Indy authors want to blend in with the Traditional Published novels and not stick out, on the other hand I see a book with a gazillion likes and its not a known book I go, okey dokey. I do the same when I see 20 tags and all have 180 next to them. Sure sign of mass mob tagging/marking.

I find the Like mass mobbing even worse as it actually implies having an informed opinion of the product. Although in a way when mass tagging happens, one takes the word of the author blindly too unless you read the book.

But again, you do as you please. Just telling you all how this looks from this reader perspective.

Just 2 cents from a reader


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks just a friendly reminder to keep it courteous. . . .there are differing opinions on the efficacy as well as the appropriateness of engaging in the behavior being discussed here.  That's fine.  I don't see any posts so far that cross the line, though a few seem to be sneaking up on it, so just consider this an opportunity for everyone to take a deep breath, make your decision, and move on.

Thanks,

Ann
Moderator


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Chris L said:


> Okay, I've clicked everyone in this thread. Interesting thing though - those who posted first have the most 'Likes' whereas later ones have less. Now can I ask a favour, after you've clicked my book cover it will take you to Amazon.com, so can I ask you to like me on Amazon.co.uk as well. Here is the link http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004RCWYQK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0PPYM24AECVDS2HB6JR5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294 Seems fair as lots of you have several books and so far I've only got the one up to Kindle. Thanks a lot.
> Chris L.


Chris, if it works like tagging, one has to have bought something on Amazon UK which most of us haven't, unfortunately.

All caught up.

Edit: As far as the disagreement, since Amazon does not require having purchased or even saying we have read the book involved, until they do we are well within their rules. Making threats against authors who promote their work is, let us say, tacky and I'll leave it at that. I'll do what I consider right, thank you very much, with no lectures needed. I will now ignore them and go on about my own business.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Edit: As far as the disagreement, since Amazon does not require having purchased or even saying we have read the book involved, until they do we are well within their rules. Making threats against authors who promote their work is, let us say, tacky and I'll leave it at that. I'll do what I consider right, thank you very much, with no lectures needed. I will now ignore them and go on about my own business.


Whoa, whoa, whoa. Who's making threats? Against authors who promote their work? Really? Nobody in this thread has made a threat, that I can see. It has been mentioned that some readers are turned off by the practice of someone saying they like a book that they haven't read. That is not a threat. That is information. What you choose to do with said information is your business, but let's keep the hyperbole to a minimum, shall we?

Also, whether or not something is against the rules or not is very seldom a useful metric for whether or not something is misleading.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I am with Kyrin, Arkali and others here. But hey, I am just a little ol reader around here . I think its tacky and from what I understand the description of the like it is meant to adjust your _own_ recommendation as a customer.
> 
> I am one of those that also finds the mass mob tagging tacky. I mean one one hand Indy authors want to blend in with the Traditional Published novels and not stick out, on the other hand I see a book with a gazillion likes and its not a known book I go, okey dokey. I do the same when I see 20 tags and all have 180 next to them. Sure sign of mass mob tagging/marking.
> 
> ...


And see, as a writer, this is just the thing that concerns me. That is why I choose not to participate. Maybe as someone suggested, we should move the discussion to a different thread, like in the book bazaar. Maybe if enough readers comment on it, some writers might change their minds.


----------



## kyrin (Dec 28, 2009)

Rhynedahll said:


> You're not simply trying to express an opinion. You're trying to obstruct.
> 
> You need to let adults be adults and make their own decisions. I respect your right to make yours. Respect my right to make mine.
> 
> We will continue to disagree on this issue and there is no further point in discussion.


Read very carefully what I wrote, especially the part about doing whatever you like. At no time did I say you weren't an adult and didn't respect your opinion. I stated my opinion and all the underlying reasons why I disagreed with the thread.

You choose to see it as obstruction. That is your opinion. Obstruction would be if I took some action other than stating an opinion. As for the you need to let adults make their own decision comment, it implies that those who do not agree with you aren't adults but you are right there is no point in discussing this matter further with you.



JRTomlin said:


> Edit: As far as the disagreement, since Amazon does not require having purchased or even saying we have read the book involved, until they do we are well within their rules. Making threats against authors who promote their work is, let us say, tacky and I'll leave it at that. I'll do what I consider right, thank you very much, with no lectures needed. I will now ignore them and go on about my own business.


No one has made any threats about any writers.

If you see someone about to walk in front of a bus, do you let him or do you try to warn him? You're not threatening that person. If they choose to walk in front of that bus anyway after being warned then it's on them. No one has said DON"T DO THIS OR ELSE. They did say, you might not want to do this because in the long run it could hurt you. I consider that trying to help your fellow writers which is why we're all in the cafe to begin with. How many of us have advised our fellow authors not to leave bogus reviews? Were those threats?

As for minding my business, once again, this is a thread on a public forum for readers and writers. If you have a problem with people stating an opinion that is contrary to your own then you need to post your thoughts and actions privately.

EDIT: I'm going to retire from this thread. I wish everyone the best of luck with their sales. I just hope it doesn't hurt you professionally some time in the near future which was the reason for making the original post.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I've done up to and including Stepart Design. Hope I spelled that right. I have to run right now or I'd do a few more.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

*restrains self* Some people have one opinion. Others have a different one. Being an adult, I don't need someone holding my hand so that I don't walk in front of a bus.

Now to going about my own business: I am once more caught up on the Likes. Thanks for everyone taking part.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Still caught up this morning.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm in, too. The links for six of them are below. Here is a link for the seventh: Thinner Thighs......http://www.amazon.com/Thinner-Thighs-Thirty-Kindle-ebook/dp/B004V0WLZ2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304422721&sr=1-4

Thanks and I'm going over to your pages right now.


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

Rhynedahll said:


> Likes, as I understand them, are not automatically Tweeted or passed to FB, so you can Like everything and only pass only the Likes that you like, if you so chose.


Well then, if I just randomly "like" everything then all that's going to happen, is I am going to be suggested allot of books by amazon that I will never read. I am all for shameless self promotion as long as it actually promotes.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> *restrains self* Some people have one opinion. Others have a different one. Being an adult, I don't need someone holding my hand so that I don't walk in front of a bus.
> 
> Now to going about my own business: I am once more caught up on the Likes. Thanks for everyone taking part.


  There's a difference, also, between "hand-holding" and mentioning something like "Watch out - there's a bus coming!" Less hyperbole on the subject would be really cool. Anyway, I'm going to follow Richard's lead. I've spoken my piece. So have other "just readers" on the board. Aside from tamping down my irritation at the claim that I'm somehow "threatening" authors, there's nothing really left for me to do.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Travis haselton said:


> Well then, if I just randomly "like" everything then all that's going to happen, is I am going to be suggested allot of books by amazon that I will never read. I am all for shameless self promotion as long as it actually promotes.


Those books that you Like that you do not wish to contribute to your recommendations can be excluded from the determination. Hover over a Like button and in the balloon that pops up, select the link "See all your likes." On the new page (you may have to log in), check the box marked "Don't use for recommendations" alongside the items you wish to exclude.

At this point, it is simply conjecture to say that Likes do anything to bring your books more to the attention of potential customers.

It is clear that Amazon retains all types of data on customers and crunches that data for their own nefarious, commercial purposes. Like data has other potential than in Recommendations, but whether Amazon has yet realized that potential still remains to be seen.

Other folks in other threads on other boards also exchange Likes, but also have no firm factual basis for their belief that it makes a difference.

However, the effort involved is minimal and I do it simply because it may help.

I urge everyone to make a calculation of its utility based upon their own needs.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Liked:

Consuelo Sarah Baehr
Travis Haselton


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Rhynedahll said:


> Other folks in other threads on other boards also exchange Likes, but also have no firm factual basis for their belief that it makes a difference.
> 
> However, the effort involved is minimal and I do it simply because it may help.
> 
> I urge everyone to make a calculation of its utility based upon their own needs.


Exactly how I look at it. It may help a little, probably does. Much? Who knows but I think it can't possibly hurt. 

Caught up with Likes again and thanks everyone.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Still caught up this morning


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all,

My book went live yesterday, and already I'm knocking on the door of the top 10000. I'm in!

I'll go back to page one and "like" everyone's books, even those that don't "like" "like-ing" (joke).

My book is too new to have a signature yet, but you can like it here: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004YTI01Y

Or if you are in the UK, here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004YTI01Y/

Dave


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

...and I'm all caught up. Only takes a few minutes to do the lot.

Dave


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

All caught up again.

Dave, that hat rocks !


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

You should see my summer hat.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

dgaughran said:


> You should see my summer hat.


I agree. The hat is killer.

Likes also caught up.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

hello,
Have caught up with all posts so far, in the whole thread, just a question, LC Evans, the fourth book along your line came up as no ASIN found and there are two links which go to the kindleboards book profile page, are these the ones you want liked?


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay did most of those here.  Thanks to everyone who liked me.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

All caught up with the Likes. Thanks everyone. 

Appreciate it.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Caught up to here.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Have liked everyone through page 3. Will come back to do more in a bit.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

"Liked" the newcomers. All caught up. Thanks everyone.


----------



## julie sellers (May 6, 2011)

HI!

Please, Please LIKE me, too!

I'll LIKE you! (And tag you if I haven't already)

THANKS!


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm in, too. My books are linked at the bottom. I'll start at the beginning of the thread and move from there (looks like it may take a couple of days).


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Liked:

Julie Sellars
Donna Burgess

Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

I see lots of friends from the 'tag' thread are here.

My links are below:

US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

I like back!


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Still caught up this morning.


----------



## AmberQueen (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, I did notice the like buttons, didn't know what to make of them, though. I'd really appreciate it if you could help click the "Like" buttons on my books. They're linked to the photos below. I'll go through the list and Like everyone so far.

Blessings!


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

AmberQueen said:


> Yes, I did notice the like buttons, didn't know what to make of them, though. I'd really appreciate it if you could help click the "Like" buttons on my books. They're linked to the photos below. I'll go through the list and Like everyone so far.
> 
> Blessings!


Liked.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

All "Liked" up.  

Back in a day or two. This thread so far doesn't move quite as fast as the tag one but we'll get there.


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I was wondering when someone was going to make this thread. LOL!

*starts liking*


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in, here are mine:

Tales of the Dim Knight Kindle
Tales of the Dim Knight (paperback)
Your Average Ordinary Alien
Great Detectives of Old Time Radio


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been silent for a day or two, but I'm back into the "liking" now.   

Thanks for the "likes".

...off to click on some buttons.


----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

adamelijah said:


> I'm in, here are mine:
> 
> Tales of the Dim Knight Kindle
> Tales of the Dim Knight (paperback)
> ...


Liked.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

All 'Liked' up - this is so much easier than tagging ( alot less scrolling involved.)

Here are my links.
US link:
http://www.amazon.com/A-Dead-Mans-Debt-ebook/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1298137532&sr=1-1

Here is the UK link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/A-Dead-Mans-Debt/dp/B0046REKBS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298137608&sr=1-1

Thank you,
Grace x


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

Getting there--slowly. Up to pg. 4 this morning. Thanks to everyone who has hit my books


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Had I known they would come to be used for this type of thing, I would never have supported the start of the Bazaar and writer's cafe.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

I want in, too, please.

UPDATE: All caught up Liking everyone who posted in this thread that were supportive of it and taking part in it instead of debating about it. Didn't take as long as I thought it would take, but from Page 1 all the way to this post, I'm all caught up.

Here are my links in order of preference. I appreciate anyone who helps out, and Thanks in Advance.

Temporal - Amazon US: 
http://www.amazon.com/TEMPORAL-Consciousness-Essential-Reading-ebook/dp/B004RPXTAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1305233244&sr=8-1

Demo Tape - Amazon US:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Demo-Tape-ebook/dp/B004S7EUQG/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_3

And some others, if you can spare the few extra clicks:
http://www.amazon.com/Psalms-Amidst-Lamentations-Essential-ebook/dp/B004RJ9G00/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_4

http://www.amazon.com/Austrian-Accented-Action-Guy-Action-Satire-ebook/dp/B004S7MO6O/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2

---

For Amazon UK:

Temporal - Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/TEMPORAL-Novel-Consciousness-Essential-Reading/dp/B004RPXTAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1305233384&sr=8-1

Demo Tape - Amazon UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Demo-Tape/dp/B004S7EUQG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1305233430&sr=1-4

Some others:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Psalms-Amidst-Lamentations-Essential-Reading/dp/B004RJ9G00/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1305233430&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Austrian-Accented-Action-Guy-BRAWNSWAGGER-Action-Satire/dp/B004S7MO6O/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1305233430&sr=1-3

Heaps of thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I have a new book to add to the list here.

http://www.amazon.com/Undead-in-the-Head-ebook/dp/B0050P2XCS/

I'll be giving "likes" this evening.


----------



## nicholasmcgirr (Apr 25, 2011)

Has there ever been a thread of exchanges of likes like there is for tags??

I'm game if anyone else is!

Nicholas.


----------



## Stefanswit (May 9, 2011)

Not sure, but there is now. I like it and it can't harm anything. Tit for tat.


----------



## Stefanswit (May 9, 2011)

Tagged you as well while I was there.


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

Stefanswit said:


> Not sure, but there is now. I like it and it can't harm anything. *Tit for tat.*


This looks like my kind of thread! 

I'm in, guys!


----------



## George Everyman (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicholas and Stefan, I liked both of your book/s.

I'm George, mwm, 52


----------



## fluffygood (Feb 4, 2011)

Okay, I just finished "liking" all your books. Please Like my books too.

thanks

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004U0UC/?tag=kbpst-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004EHZS20/?tag=kbpst-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XNTL24/?tag=kbpst-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047GME2U/?tag=kbpst-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004E3XGIM/?tag=kbpst-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Z7TKXM/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

There is indeed a massive thread for this.

Ta da! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31727.0.html



EDIT: D'oh! You mean on Amazon. *facepalm* Okay, I apologize. I think there *is* a thread for that, too, but I don't remember where it is.


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

I've "liked" everyone up to this point!    Thanks, guys!


----------



## nicholasmcgirr (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow! Great responses everyone! Didn't think this would take off like this so soon!

All Caught up!

Nicholas.


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey, great Idea! (Although I´m not sure what for is the Like button useful; this rocks!)

I´ve caught up all! 

Please, do the same for me!


----------



## DelilahFawkes (May 11, 2011)

Got you, Javier!


----------



## Sharon Austin (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I liked and tagged every book on this page. Would appreciate the same.  

Sharon


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

***merged two threads on the same topic; sorry for any confusion***


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta (Feb 18, 2011)

Caught you up, Sharon!


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Caught up again.


----------



## nicholasmcgirr (Apr 25, 2011)

All caught up again!

Nicholas.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok, caught up again.


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

I would love to get in on this "like" action. I'll start liking everybody in the thread tomorrow!


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Does it work for UK books or just US?


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Have liked everyone in this thread and would appreciate the favor back:

Nicholas McGirr
Stefabswit
Dgaughran
Delilah Fawkes
JRainey
Javier Gimenez Sasieta
Sharon Austin
LB Geschwandtner
Bryan Cohen
Aaron Polson
Rose Gordon
Thundergeoff
Joseph Rhea
Sarah Woodbury
Amber Queen
Grace Elliot
Donna Burgess
Julie Sellers
Conseulo Saah Baehr
MaryMcDonald
Tara Shuler
PJ Jones
Adam Elijah
Elijah Joon
Michaael Yu
Karen Cantwell
Katrina
Rhynedhll
Tessa Stokes
Keira Lea
Writers Wife
Katie Salidas
Eli Rey
Todd Russell
JD Rhoades
Travis Haselton
George Everyman
Michelle Muto
Carol Hanrahan
Arial Burnz
Brian70
Bowl Of Cherrries
TLH
JR Tomlin
Chris L
Mehryinett
LC Evans

------------

Please like:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Deb Baker (Aug 5, 2009)

Just found this thread. Wow. I'm in. Will work on likes through out the next few days. Please like me, too!


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Just finished all my liking!  Whew!  I've liked everybody up to here. Now back to my books.

Thanks!


----------



## Millard (Jun 13, 2011)

Ooh, yes please, count me in. 

Cheers.


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

More clicking buttons?  I'm in.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm caught up . . . this is easier than seven pages all at once!


----------



## Fredster (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't want to be the ass of the thread, but doesn't it defeat the purpose of the "like" if you just "like" books without reading them and actually liking them?


(this is why no one likes my book, isn't it?  )


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

I didn't realize the "like" button carried any weight when it came to suggestions. I would love to participate in this like-fest. I'll be catching up now. Thanks in advance for any likes I may receive.


----------



## Deb Baker (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a breeze compared to the tag thread with has hundreds of pages. I'm working backwards (is that a left-handed thing?)


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

Whew. I just went through and liked all of your books. I have a new issue out today, so the likes will be super important for me today! Please _Like _my magazine. Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Certainly faster than tagging


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

All caught up again.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked:

Deb Baker
Jerri Lincoln
Millard
Richard Raley
TS Welti
Doug Lance
Alan Parkinson


----------



## MoonlitDreams (Apr 15, 2011)

I already hit the "Like" button when I am tagging, so I had some of you done already. I caught up now on everyone in this thread.

Die$el - your book links in your Sig are broken.

As for the debate that was raging on... I am a reader, author, and reviewer. I have never written a review on a book I didn't like. I have refused reviews because I didn't like the book. WHEN I DO read and like a book I leave a review, I advertise that review, and I post it in as many places as I have time for.

Me "tagging" a book with identifiers, well that's the same job I have as a Shelfari (and Goodreads) editor. I am supposed to give each book there as much information as possible (correct info) so that the information pulls through to Amazon.com so readers can have an even more in depth look into a book and whether they want to purchase it. As a reader, I love the idea of being able to see added detail. I love the idea that if I search for "vampire" I am going to find all these wonderful books that have been tagged with that identifier. It makes finding books I will love easier. I'm sorry, but I don't see how tagging is bad for anyone. If it gets a reader to books they will love - HOORAY!

The like button - well, here's what I have to say about that too... we do not all read within the same genre. I may not like Joe Blow's book, but I may know someone who will love it. Despite the fact that I haven't read that book, I may pass on a recommendation to a friend that it looks like their kind of book! I have been doing that for eons now. (long before the "like" button came to pass) I see using the "like" button on Amazon as a similar process. I may or may not read or actually like this book, but someone I know may like it, and if me hitting "LIKE" gets them there, then GREAT! If not, no harm done.

Now, I feel as though I need to retire the word "like" since I just used it so much! 

Feel free to "LIKE" my books, even if you haven't read them, because maybe by clicking on my link you decide you want to actually read it, or you know someone else who would enjoy it and you pass the message along. Because that's what we Indie's do to get our books out there. We help each other to promote our wares.

Birthrights http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VNQZYM
and
Birthrights Bonus Edition http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057SMI6E


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife (May 10, 2011)

I thought I saw this thread somewhere else, and now I can't seem to find it. I'm just looking
to get some LIKE(s) on my books. You LIKE mine I'll LIKE yours. Just post your links in a comment below.
Thanks KB Peeps! 
Here are my three:

http://tiny.cc/636se
http://tiny.cc/qpi16
http://tiny.cc/lxmiu


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked today:

Moonlit Dreams -- x2
ThatGurlthatlife -- x3
Leonard D Hilley II -- x3

---------------
Please like:

Poison In The Blood - eBook
Poison In The Blood - paperback
The Marlowe Conspiracy - eBook
The Marlowe Conspiracy - paperback
The Life & Complete Works Of Christopher Marlowe
Christopher Marlowe's Doctor Faustus
The Life & Legend Of Lucrezia Borgia


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

JUst liked up to date on all those since last post


----------



## catjournalist (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been wondering for sometime now how the like button worked on Amazon.

Would appreciated being liked, and will certainly go down the list and do the same.


Greta


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, my like-botton-clicking finger is exhausted!

Also, I've got a huge TBR list now.

I haven't figured out the sig line thing yet, but this is me: http://www.amazon.com/Its-In-His-Kiss-ebook/dp/B0057PIJZ6/ref=zg_bs_12827_63

If anyone wants to click me...and the link works *rolls eyes at self*... thanks so much. And thanks for the links. I'm really excited about several books I clicked!
~Caitie


----------



## Susanne O (Feb 8, 2010)

I have 'liked' as many as I could. Thanks for returning the favor.


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

caught up with the last 3 on this thread


----------



## Camilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I've just 'liked' a whole bunch. Would appreciate some too, from US or UK - both linked below. Thanks!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked:

Greta Beigel
Catie Quinn
Susanne OLeary
Camilla


----------



## MoonlitDreams (Apr 15, 2011)

All caught up again! 

And my TBR list just got longer.

Birthrights http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VNQZYM
and
Birthrights Bonus Edition http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057SMI6E


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

I would like to join. I will start from the beginning, and will be very grateful for liking my book, especially with the dropdown facebook option.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey y'all!

I'm late to this shindig but I brought nachos 

I've liked everyone's books in his thread so far. Could you please do mine? Links are in my sig.

Pretty please, with chocolate sprinkles?


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

So I guess this thread is dead and nobody's participating anymore?

It's a great concept though, a shame...


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

caught up


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd love--make that LIKE--to join the party!

My print book comes up with my picture below: http://amzn.to/qBjVho

And here's the kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Bells-Scotland-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B002T460DG/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked:

Adam Kisiel
Steve Richer
Harpwriter


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm caught up again. And bought two more books again... This thread is dangerous!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

oh my. i'm on a liking frenzy. grin

thanks for any likes back.


----------



## mrv01d (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm in and have been 'liking' this morning.

If you would focus on my China book, that would be great.

Thanks!

M


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

mrv01d said:


> If you would focus on my China book, that would be great.


This was great - thanks for narrowing it down for us. Done.


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

All caught up as well.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, I've got some catching up to do !


----------



## Pamela Davis (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm new to this thread but have just finished liking EVERYBODY.

Thanks for any likes to my books:

print: 
http://www.amazon.com/Gaia-Dreams-Pamela-Davis/dp/0983259577/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310482570&sr=1-1

kindle: 
http://www.amazon.com/Gaia-Dreams-ebook/dp/B005AXVKFG/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1310169796&sr=8-8


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Liked a ton of books, if anyone can send me some likes I would appreciate it.  Thanks,

Gregory Blackman


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Caught up again

Still chuckling at the combination of books - Find a Chinese Manufacturer and Scrumptious Salads, could there be a more different mix - brilliant.


----------



## MJFredrick (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd like to join. I've gotten through the first page and liked those books. Will do more after I meet my writing goal for the day.


----------



## John Y. Jones (Feb 19, 2011)

What an interesting thread.  I'm "like-ing" away...


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

I would be honored to press the "like" button for all of my fellow indie authors listed in this thread (and will) and I hope you all will do the same for my books.  

Thank you.

Patricia


----------



## MJFredrick (Jun 20, 2011)

Whew! Caught up. Have a callus on my clicking finger


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Alright, I'm caught up !


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Got ya Patricia


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Bumping for everyone's exposure


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, I've just been through and liked everyones novels (and also tagged for those applicable). It would be great if you could return the favour.

Book is in sig below. Thanks again.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked all the newbies:

theaatkinson
Mrv01d
Pamela Davis
Gregory Blackman
MJ Frederick
John Y Jones
Par2323


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

Caught up as well


----------



## krystiana (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd love to.
Just found out about this myself.
Krystiana Stacy Kelly
The Shattered Swan


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Alright, I've tagged the newcomers.


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm caught up now as well. 

Mg Scarsbrook
Steve Richer
Krystiana Stacey Kelly
JL McPherson

If you haven't already 'liked' my novel it would be great if you could now.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mrv01d (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


Every time the thread pops up,I check to be sure I've got everyone.

M


----------



## Denise Grover Swank (Jul 4, 2011)

This is awesome! I've started going through liking everyone. This might take awhile...LOL


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Caught up again


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

All caught up!


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Add my second part to my signature if I could get Likes for that I would appreciate it.  Thanks,

Gregory Blackman


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All 'liked' up with the following:

Krystiana
Les Turner
Denise Grover Swank
Gregory Blackman


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

caught up again


----------



## Ian Fraser (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm in, worked through the first couple of pages so far - am keeping going. My books are listed below


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

What a great idea.  My books are in my sig.  I'll jump to the beginning and start liking.


----------



## MoonlitDreams (Apr 15, 2011)

I have caught up with the following authors' books:

steve richer
harpwriter
thea atkinson
mrv01d
pamela davis
gregoryblackman
mjfredrick
john y jones
par2323
les turner
krystiana
denise grover swank
ian fraser
glen krisch

Birthrights http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VNQZYM
and
Birthrights Bonus Edition http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0057SMI6E

*For those of you who can do the Amazon-UK:*
Birthrights: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004VNQZYM

Bonus Edition: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0057SMI6E


----------



## Pendance (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey, I liked all on this page:
Gregory Blackman
M.G.Scarsbrook - i may have to purchase one or two of your books
Steve Richer
Krystiana
JL McPherson
mrv01d
Denise Grover Swank
Ian Fraser
Glen Krisch - great cover images! Have you checked out the author tagging exchange thread yet?

Later, DB



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trinity-Sun-Book-I-ebook/dp/B005BE0PHS/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311360850&sr=1-3


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

All caught up with everyone's well


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Caught up with the 2 new ones - Depth and The Nightmare...


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

aaronpolson said:


> I'm in. My books are linked below. Thanks!


Done. I just might have to check out "Maybelle's Revenge." I like short story collections, and these sound interesting.


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Gotchya,

Christine Butler
Patrick Walts

Already got everyone else. 

Any newbs feel free to like my book. Link is in sig.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked:

Ian Fraser
Glen Krisch



Pendance said:


> M.G.Scarsbrook - i may have to purchase one or two of your books
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trinity-Sun-Book-I-ebook/dp/B005BE0PHS/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311360850&sr=1-3


Thank-you very much Pendance -- I really appreciate the interest. Best of luck with your novel!


----------



## Michael A. Boyadjian (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope I'm not too late to the game. This seems like a great way to help each other out.

Time to refill my coffee so I can like some books.


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Caught up!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

M. G. Scarsbrook said:


> Just liked all the newbies:
> 
> theaatkinson
> Mrv01d
> ...


I'm a newby. I'll like everyone's too.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

J.L. McPherson said:


> Alright, I've tagged the newcomers.


Congrats on all your Likes!


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

All LIKED up


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the Likes!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

LB Gschwandtner said:


> Joseph started a thread called:
> "Did you noticed the new "like" button on your Amazon book page?" where he asked if we should start a thread for "LIKE" buttons similar to the author tag exchange thread.
> 
> Because it seems AMAZON (& B&N BTW) weights their suggestions to readers partly based on these buttons, here goes.
> ...


I will do that. What my plan is to Like anyone whose books I check out. It's easy to do and I hear it means a lot. Hope so, anyway.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up and liked:

Michael A. Boyadjian
GerrieFerrisFinger


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Just liked up to date


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Nothing new to like?


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

Should we embark on a recruitment drive?


----------



## AdriannaWhite (Jul 30, 2011)

hey, all wondering if you can like me as well.  I have gone through the list and grabbed the people I currently did not have liked.  Thanks.


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

Adrianna,

That title is hilarious!

BTW, I saw I was the first to Like your book. FYI, it's okay for you to Like your own works and you should totally do so.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Started 'liking' people - went back a couple of pages. 
This is easier than tagging...no scrolling down. 

Thanks for you 'likes' 
Grace x


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello,

I am starting to like all the books from a few pages back.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Atmcbom (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm going to try and like everyone!


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

Like me PLEASE, PLEASE like me! 

I'm going to start liking now. I start with page one, right? 

Thanks!


----------



## AdriannaWhite (Jul 30, 2011)

Ehhh, that would be too much work.  I'd start three back, then every time you post on this thread, grab some more.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up with:

Adrianna White
Adam Kisiel
Atmcbom
PJJones


----------



## Jacqueline T Lynch (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's my latest: "The Current Rate of Exchange" - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FD4OF4

Now, to get caught up on my likes.


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay, I liked the people ahead of me but, Jacqueline, your second link is broken. Now I'll go back and like the previous three pages. Thanks everyone! PJ


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

Liked the previous three pages along with page one. I'll check back in a few days and like some more. Thanks!

MJ Fredrick, so good to see you on KindleBoards!


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

Caught up with everyone


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

I want to play!!  Please include me - I'll go back and start "liking" now!!


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

Gotcha, Summer.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

PJJones said:


> Gotcha, Summer.


Got you too PJ - and LOVE the title!!

Oh the troubles those naughty little schnitzels can cause. 

EDIT: Got everyone on this page - I'll go back a few pages as well in a little bit!!


----------



## AdriannaWhite (Jul 30, 2011)

Liked and Bumped


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Just Liked.


----------



## W.W. (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm liking this _Like_ button thread!


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I want to be liked! I recognize some novels I've already liked and tagged in another thread.
I'll work backwards. Thank you a million times. Meb

_*Harbinger of Evil*_

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW 
http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0 (paperback)

_*Monster Spray*_

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to the new folks!

Caught up with:

Meb Bryant
Summer Daniels 71
Jacqueline T Lynch
Adriana White
Wordwrestler


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess I'm late to the party.  Trying to catch up on all these likes and finding some intriguing books in the process.


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm up to date


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

I liked everyone on this page but some were repeats. PLEASE like me back. Thanks!  PJ


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's been awhile since I have checked this thread, so I went back a few pages and 'Liked' all the new [people to the thread.

If everyone could please like me back that would be great. Link is in my sig below.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## AdriannaWhite (Jul 30, 2011)

Got ya Les, and everyone else

My two new books are up if anyone could Like them


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

All 'liked' up.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I've liked everyone on this thread who requested participation. I enjoyed looking at the various covers and researching the excerpts and author's bios. I've also added some books to my TBR list.

Thank you for the opportunity to be part of an organized group of fellow writers supporting our efforts to reach the reader---one book at a time.

Meb


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All caught up!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Caught up with the 4 new ones


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

Im caught up, too. What happens after 50 likes? I heard that's a magical number? Do I get chocolate?


----------



## R.G. Gilbert (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm starting from page 11 and working my way back. Will post again when I finish Liking and sending to FB/Twitter the ones I think my followers would most appreciate.


----------



## R.G. Gilbert (Jul 19, 2011)

All right, I successfully worked all the way back and Liked, I believe, all of the books. I don't think I missed any except for ones where the links didn't work. I Tweeted and Facebooked a few of the books, as well. 

Personally, I don't feel like this is at all unethical - but I'm also a reader who completely ignores how many likes a book has, how many tags it has, or even, for the most part, how many reviews it has. I'm glad to be able to show support for my fellow authors in this manner, since I cannot afford to buy a copy of all of your books as a gesture of support. 

Cheers to all of you, and thank you for any like-backs to my book.


----------



## PMartelly (May 1, 2011)

Oo! I'll join! The book is in my signature.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm at the tail end but I'd like to join the party.  It'll take me awhile to catch up but I'll do it.  Like me too please.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

I've got everyone on the last 3 pages - but I'll work back a page a day as well - get the rest.

My link is in my signature.

Thank you everyone - and have a wonderful weekend!!

Summer


----------



## ndrake (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,

Great idea!  I just 'liked' all your books.

N

P.S. Anyone else?


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Caught up again !


----------



## ndrake (Apr 20, 2011)

Just liked your book J.L.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

PJJones,

I laugh every time I see your cover. Naughty, indeed!

Meb


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

Caught up _tambien_!


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, that took awhile, but I'm all caught up again. 

Feel free to 'like' me back. Link is in sig below.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## privateerclause (Aug 13, 2011)

Good Idea for this strategy and its a great way to survey for getting a feel on pricing, glad to help others pick up "likes" and hopefully a push to the top, with everything that is being done in terms of August Dog Day Sale and the other big pushes, we all need to pull together...hope my likes help you all. Ken


----------



## ndrake (Apr 20, 2011)

Just liked your book, Privateer!

N


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Took a while but all caught up again.


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Great thread! I'm all for supporting each other. I'm in. Got a lot of catching up to do.   My link is in my signature line!
Thanks in advance, everyone!
Shadonna


----------



## ndrake (Apr 20, 2011)

Just liked about 1/2, will catch the rest later!

N


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> I have no idea if this 'like'ing thing is what did this today, but Daughter of Time hit a new high (low) in ranking of #933 this evening, with 16 likes, where before I had 3. I'd love to credit this thread! So thank you! I've gone back and liked all those above me to share the joy


Congrats, Sarah! Glad it's working well for you. I've like your books also and many others on the thread. Still working my way through.


----------



## PJJones (Apr 5, 2011)

All liked up. Please like me back, everyone. THANKS!


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

all caught up as well


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry I'm late to the party! Please like me! I promise to like all of you back


----------



## privateerclause (Aug 13, 2011)

still catching up the likes and realized I forgot my other book. Thanks to all for the effort.


----------



## privateerclause (Aug 13, 2011)

Still tromping through the vintage where the books of wrath are stored and stumbled upon the lecture of how unethical the poster believed this effort is...what we are doing we are saying that we "LIKE" these books, all efforts of hardworking authors who without any guarantee of success, put pen to paper and attempt to entertain the world.  I LIKE that in all of these writers.  The covers are all interesting and since we learned long ago to judge a book by it's cover it's certainly okay to LIKE it.  Reviews put a book into context and some reviews examine the benefits and strengths of a book, while others, hopefully family and friends, will heap worthy praise upon the book.  But it is intellectually honest for anyone to make a simple LIKE and give these authors a needed boost.  It works for me and I thank all those who LIKE my books and LIKE to help others. Bravo to the soul who cooked this up and I intend to buy a couple of these books and hope that I LOVE them.  Ken Rossignol


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Ken, I just liked you....also, now I've just finished Liking everybody on this page.....will do more tomorrow. Must sleep now!


----------



## ndrake (Apr 20, 2011)

Done!


----------



## R.G. Gilbert (Jul 19, 2011)

Am all caught up!


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

You guys are amazing! I woke up today and checked my book to find 8 new Likes!! I'm hooked on this. And I genuinely like you all in return


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

All caught up again, and any one new to the thread please like me back (link in sig below)

Also I noticed a few of your books, like 'Unexpected Bride', have no tags set up yet. You should add some tags to your books, more often than not when I'm liking I'll also tag whatever tags you have down. There is another tag thread you also might want to join... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22473.18125/topicseen.html


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

ndrake said:


> Just liked your book J.L.


N, much appreciated. I've liked everyone to this point. Thanks !


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up with the newbies:

RG Gilbert
P Martelly
T Silver
Ndrake
PrivateerClause
Shadonna
Bellagirl


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks, M.G. I've "liked" your books also. Very interesting books.


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

All liked up


----------



## AdriannaWhite (Jul 30, 2011)

same


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

I've just "Liked" all your books. Please do the same for my book (paperback and kindle). Thanks!


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Lisa,

Could you put up the links of your books so we can go Like them. I don't see anything in your signature.


----------



## nicholasmcgirr (Apr 25, 2011)

All Liked Up.

Nicholas.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Works for me. I'll get started.


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Tom, Adrianna, Lisa, you just got liked. All caught up on everyone else.

Feel free to like me back, link is in sig below.


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

Caught up with everyone.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked:

Lisa Lim
Tom St. Laurent


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Good morning.
Liked M.B., Steve, Les, and Tom St.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

I started liking authors after my post (Les, Steve, M.G., Doc). Now, back to the top of the thread.
Gee, are we popular or what?


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Thru page 13. Welcome newbies and thank you for your support. Indies Rock!

Harbinger of Evil

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW

http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0 (paperback)

Monster Spray

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4


----------



## RCombes (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi to all of you, 

Just found this thread, I'm starting the Liking right now.


----------



## tom st. laurent (Jul 22, 2011)

Liked LB, Aaron, J.L., Rose and Sarah. What a likable group!


----------



## AdriannaWhite (Jul 30, 2011)

All Liked up.


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

As have I


----------



## 48209 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just did some Sunday Morning Catch-up


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

My two books are in my signature. 

Just liked these people (and bought some books):

wordwrestler
AdriannaWhite
gregoryblackman
Meb Bryant
M.G. Scarsbrook
Patrick Walts
Steve Richer
PJ Jones
Les Turner
Alan Parkinson
R.G. Gilbert
P. Martelly
tsilver
summerdaniels71
ndrake
J.L. McPherson
privateerclause
brian70
Shadonna
Bellagirl
Lisa Lim
nicholasmcgirr
tom st. laurent
Doctor Barbara
RCombes
Caitie Quinn


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

HAGrant said:


> My two books are in my signature.
> 
> Just liked these people (and bought some books):
> 
> ...


Thanks, HA! Your books are very interesting. Just "liked" them, too.


----------



## Darby (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy to have found this thread!  I'm liking... liking a lot.  Thanks in advance to anyone who responds kindly!


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

All caught up again with the newbies to the thread.

If new feel free to like me back.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gina Sartucci (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, Im brand new here but came across this and the tag thread.  Please like mine below and I will go back through this thread too as soon as I finish my tagging duties.  Thanks!


----------



## John Y. Jones (Feb 19, 2011)

Need to catch up - I've been away too long.

Hope everyone is selling well!


----------



## Gina Sartucci (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry, didn't get around to "liking" last night like I promised, but I'm up and doing it right now.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked up with:

R Combes
HA Grant
Darby
Gina Sartucci


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Caught up again. Again.


----------



## John Y. Jones (Feb 19, 2011)

Been a while since I've posted here - getting back to liking.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm caught up to this point, welcome to the newbies !


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Just found this thread.  I'll start 'liking' on this page and go backwards.  Thanks for any likes as well!


----------



## privateerclause (Aug 13, 2011)

Like HA Grant, I bought a couple while catching up on my "Likes", just about through with one from last week which was a great choice.  Wish everyone well AND HOT SALES! ...Ken


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Also just found this thread. Please give me a few days to get caught up with all the "Likes". Whoa! So many. 

***if it's not too much trouble, please like both the Kindle and paperback copies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

Caught up. Welcome new folks!


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Steve, I just "liked" all your books as well. 
I've been "liking" a lot, but I'm not getting any "likes" back. If you've "liked" my book, please let me know so I can "like" you back.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Liked everyone down to page 9.  Will do more tomorrow.  Gotta do some writing.  Thanks to all!


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Up to date again. Thanks everyone.


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

All liked up


----------



## AdriannaWhite (Jul 30, 2011)

Caught up with this profile.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

caught up again.


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

All caught up again, also for anyone with tags I usually tag your books as well.

If anyone is new feel free to 'like' me back. Link is in sig below.


----------



## leearco (Jul 17, 2011)

Caught up again.
Thanks for liking mine?


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm a little skeptical that this has any effect, but here goes . . .


----------



## August_V_Fahren (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi all!

Bio: http://www.amazon.com/August-V.-Fahren/e/B005509THA/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1

US: Thursday Thistle: A Fairy Tale http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005EH5W7U

UK: Thursday Thistle: A Fairy Tale http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thursday-Thistle-Fairy-Tale-ebook/dp/B005EH5W7U/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314373238&sr=1-1

US: Surefire Seduction Secrets http://www.amazon.com/Surefire-Seduction-Secrets-ebook/dp/B0054RAWGQ/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2

UK: Surefire Seduction Secrets http://www.amazon.co.uk/Surefire-Seduction-Secrets-ebook/dp/B0054RAWGQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314373249&sr=1-1

FREE review copies are also available. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## AdriannaWhite (Jul 30, 2011)

Bumping for exposure.


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey August, I liked your US versions, but I don't have a UK account so am unable to help you there.

And I'm once again all caught up.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## privateerclause (Aug 13, 2011)

Up to date again...good selling in September!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All caught up -- welcome to all the new people!


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll hop back to pg1 and get liking folks soon as I get the chance - have to decorate this week arg!


----------



## Steve the Bear (Jun 28, 2011)

I be all caught up!


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Great Idea! I'll jump in tonight.


----------



## Artemis Hunt (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm in too! I'll be doing one page of 'likes' every day, going backward. Please 'like' me back!


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

So far I've liked books by . . .

Sarah Woodbury
Joseph Rhea
Lisa Lim
Steve Richer
Pamela
Rose Gordon
LB Gschwandtner
aaronpolson
J.L. McPherson
brian70
gregoryblackman
Adriannawhite
J.L. McPherson
Les Turner
leearco
Johnblackport
August_V_Fahren
privateerclause
M.G. Scarsbrook
BarbraAnnino
Artemis Hunt

Will do more later.

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh, I've been so neglectful of this. But I will start liking everyone if you wouldn't mind liking The Pendragon's Quest.


And I will get back to reciprocating. Thanks!


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

All caught up again. Again.

Got your American books, Lee.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## August_V_Fahren (Aug 6, 2011)

Richard Raley
GerrieFerrisFinger
gregoryblackman
Glen Krisch
M. G. Scarsbrook
Alan Parkinson
Steve Richer
AdriannaWhite
Adam Kisiel
Atmcbom
PJJones
Jacqueline T Lynch
summerdaniels71
Meb Bryant
R.G. Gilbert
PMartelly

Done.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

So far I've liked books by . . .

Sarah Woodbury
Joseph Rhea
Lisa Lim
Steve Richer
Pamela
Rose Gordon
LB Gschwandtner
aaronpolson
J.L. McPherson
brian70
gregoryblackman
Adriannawhite
J.L. McPherson
Les Turner
leearco
Johnblackport
August_V_Fahren
privateerclause
M.G. Scarsbrook
BarbraAnnino
Artemis Hunt

. . . today I liked . . .

Michael Yu
karencantwell
stepartdesigns
Ryhnedahll
seventhspell
Keira Lea
Writer's Wife
Katie Salidas
EliRey
Todd Russel
JD Rhoades
Travis Haselton
George Everyman
Michelle Muto

Cheers,

Lee


----------



## Lexus Luke (Feb 5, 2011)

Count me in, too. Will go on a like spree


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok, I went through already and "liked" everyone. My signature contains my ebooks, so feel free to "like" them, including the UK versions if you want.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Thru page 15. Welcome newbies and thank you for your support.

Harbinger of Evil
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XMQKSW

Paperback
http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Evil-Meb-Bryant/dp/1461130301/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

Monster Spray
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055T7FZ4


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

All caught up again, got you Cliff and Lexus.

Anyone new feel free to 'like' my book. Link is in sig

(and while you're there feel free to also click on all the tags if you have a spare 20 seconds)

Cheers everyone.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Alright, caught up again.


----------



## Nomadwoman (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi All
Started liking everyone then got bogged down in the naysayers. There are companies selling Facebook 'LIKES" - I dont htink it means youve enjoyed the book to put like - if you had and wanted to share, you would write a review. In the new world 'LIKE' means this is my mate or im marketing and networking. Do big comapnies not Pr in this way, do our governments, come on lets get down and like each other.
LIKED
LFGgscwandther - sorry for the spelling - all
aaron polson
Jlmcpherson
Rosegordon
Sarahwoodbur
ySeventhspell
Keiralea
Writerswife
Elirey
Toddrussell
JDRhoades
Georgeeveryman
michellemuto
Arialburnz
Brina70
Bowlcherries

PLease like me too

http://www.amazon.com/Tango-Buenos-Aires-Tracy-Johnson/dp/1463526393/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1308701696&sr=1-2

2 POINTERS - I hovered but i couldnt get to anyone's FB page. Be great if people liked me at FB here

https://www.facebook.com/LastTangoinBuenosAires

and I would like you back tell me to if its not obvious

ALso - There isnt a like button on the kindle page for a book only the print version? Or at least in my case

Will be back to start at the end of the thread with likong cos the middle got a bit 'heavy'
besos


----------



## Nomadwoman (Aug 25, 2011)

Hm - started from the end and recognise a lot of folks from tagging - I got to August and hovering, his FB came up but it goes to posting a link on your wall. Is there no way we can easily like each others FB page for our book? dragging up our number of likes is good

Now TAGGED
lexus luke
Mebbryant
lesturner
lisalim
stevericher
pamela
Gregblackman
Adriannawhite
leearco
johnBlackport
AugustFahren

Mine is here for likes
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00570RCPY


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up with:

Lee Reynoldson
Barbara Annino
Artemis Hunt
Nomadwoman
Cliff Ball
Sarah Woodbury
Lexus Luke


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Caught up. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Angie Stanton (Jun 26, 2011)

I've just tagged everyone on the list. I'd like to play too! Thanks!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Would love to be liked and tagged.  My book is linked up in my signature. Off to like ya'll.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked:

Angie Stanton
Tammie Clarke Gibbs


----------



## AdriannaWhite (Jul 30, 2011)

Catching up now.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Nothing to catch up with?


----------



## August_V_Fahren (Aug 6, 2011)

Mad Mannequins from Hell: http://www.amazon.com/Mad-Mannequins-from-Hell-ebook/dp/B0089RDMY2/

AND

Power Seduction Secrets: http://www.amazon.com/Power-Seduction-Secrets-ebook/dp/B00A57VFVG/

Thanks!


----------

